# Schaltschrank Übergabe Anforderungen



## McNugget (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich stehe vor einem Problem und etwas mit dem Rücken an der Wand.

Wir haben eine neue Anlage bekommen, diese Anlage wurde in Kooperation mit uns auf unsere Anforderungen hin von einem Maschinenbauer entwickelt.

Der Maschinenbauer hat für den Schaltschrank und die Steuerung den güstigsten Subunternehmer aus dem europäischen Ausland beauftragt, der wohl wegen Überforderung, während der Inbetriebnahmephase stiften gegangen ist.

Fakt ist: Die Anlage steht (manchmal läuft sie auch), es kann nicht mehr zurückgebaut werden, die Steuerung ist nicht ausgereift, der Schaltplan ist das Streichholz nicht wert, und der Schaltschrank ist wahrscheinlich auch in keinem normgerechten Zustand, usw. usf..
Die Kosten für die entstandenen Schäden haben bereits den Wert der Gesamtanlage überstiegen und nagen auch schon an der Lebensader des auftraggebenden Unternehmens.


Es ist nicht ganz klar, wer die ursprünglichen Schaltpläne gezeichnet hat und wer den Schaltschrank tatsächlich gebaut hat. (Der Maschinenbauer hat auch selber "Elektriker" beschäftigt.)

Mittlerweile ist das zweite Unternehmen dabei, die Steuerung KOMPLETT neu zu erarbeiten, damit wir mit der aufgestellten Anlage eine optimierte und fehlertolerante Betriebsweise gewährleistet werden kann.

Der neue Automatisierer musste SÄMTLICHE (über 200) E/As händisch rausklingeln, wobei auch so lustige Dinge wie unkorrekt eingestellte Frequenzumrichter, übersicherte Leitungen, schlecht realisierte Steuerspannungsabsicherung, inkorrekte Verdrahtung, fehlende oder falsche Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung, abgeklemmte und einfach in den Verdrahtungskanal gelegte Drähte usw. usf. zu Tage kamen.

Wie gesagt, auch der Schaltplan ist Vollschrott. Nichts passt.


Der neue Automatisierer hat ausschliesslich den Auftrag, das Programm neu zu erstellen und offen zu übergeben. Keine Schaltschrankpflege, keine neue Doku, kein korrekter Schaltplan. (Und auch dazu musste er bekniet werden, für uns in´s Feuer zu greifen.)

In den nächsten Tagen wird das neue Programm in Betrieb genommen und die Anlage wohl hoffentlich besser laufen.


Irgendwann wird der Maschinenbauer dann kommen und eine Unterschrift für eine funktionierende Anlage haben wollen.
*
Nun meine Frage:
Was ist das ABSOLUT mindeste, was ich an Doku und elektrischer Dienstleistung vom Maschinenbauer verlangen MUSS??
Die Einhaltung welcher Normen muss bei Übergabe der Anlage zwingend gewährleistet sein?

Was kann ich ich verlangen?

Was sollte man haben?

Was wäre schön zu haben?

Wann darf ich zustimmen, dass unterschrieben wird?

Wann sollte ich einen Gutachter dazuholen?

Wie bekomme ich die Anlage, wenn der Streit eskaliert in einen Zustand, in dem sie betrieben werden kann?
*

Wie gesagt, ich denke die Schäden haben bereits sämtliche Streitwerte überschritten. 
Es geht mittlerweile ausschliesslich um Schadensbegrenzung und schon gar nicht mehr um schön. 
Der Gang vor Gericht sicht absolut nicht erfolgversprechend aus.

Wir werden versuchen, wohl nur noch irgendwie auseinanderzukommen.

Ich bitte hier um echte Hilfe, nicht um Besserwisserei 
(Wir hätten das ganz anders gemacht. Da habt Ihr wohl den falschen genommen. Ist denn das deren erste Anlage?. bla bla bla ist KEINE konstruktive Anmerkung..)


Dass Fehler gemacht wurden ist klar, nun geht es um´s Auflösen.

Vielen Dank für´s Lesen bis hier.

Und danke für Eure konstruktiven Beiträge.


Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo Mac,
ich würde so etwas ganz grundsätzlich mit einem Pflichtenheft lösen. Das Pflivchtenheft ist dann Bestandteil des Auftrags und muß natürlich auch in der Angebotsphase schon vorliegen. Verlangen kannst du dann erstmal Alles - Hauptsache, dein Chef trägt das Ganze mit ...
Passt dann etwas nicht dann kannst du dich immer auf die ja bekannten Forderungen zurückziehen und auf deren Erfüllung pochen ...
Selbstverständlich entwickelt sich so ein Pflichtenheft mit der Zeit entsprechend deiner Vorstellungen (oder die des Unternehmens).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## McNugget (24 Juni 2010)

Kein Lastenheft, kein Pflichtenheft.

Das ist alles nicht gelaufen.

Was mache ich nun, um den Schaden zu mini-/optimieren?


Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juni 2010)

... mein Beitrag bezieht sich auch mehr auf das Vermeiden künftiger Ereignisse, denn so hatte ich deinen Beitrag verstanden - sorry.

Wenn das kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist, dann sieht es da m.E. nicht so lustig für dich/euch aus. Du kannst eventuell auf good-will der anderen Beteiligten versuchen zu setzen. Ich hatte aber irgendwo gelesen, dass der ursprünglicher Verursacher nicht mehr greifbar ist ... und das wäre der Ansatz ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2010)

So wie du es beschreibst wirst du anscheinend nur die Anlage über einen
externen Automatisierer ans laufen bekommen. Bevor du da anfängst 
solltest du einen Sachverständigen zu rate ziehen und ein Gutachten 
erstellen lassen. Ich denke das die Anlage bestimmt nicht Normengerecht
und damit auch keine CE Zertifizierung hat. Am besten ist es wenn ihr die
Anlage zurück gebt und das ganze Ding von einen Maschinenbauer neu er-
stellen lasst der auch vernünftige Ware liefert.

Wenn ihr es jetzt mit mühe und Not ans laufen bekommt, wird diese Anlage
sicherchlich in Zukunft noch weitere Problemme bereiten. Andauernde 
Maschinenstillstände und lange Fehlersuche kann sich eigentlich kein 
Produktionsbetrieb leisten.


----------



## McNugget (24 Juni 2010)

@Larry: Hier geht es wirklich um das Kind das in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Ich wollte nicht für künftige Ereignise fragen, sondern jetzt fragen, wie ich das Ganze irgendwie noch passabel mit Goodwill aller hinbekommen kann.


@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: Aus diversen Gründen ist es erheblich mehr Aufwand, die Anlage wieder zurückzugeben. Über diesen Punkt sind wir weit hinaus. Der externe Automaitierer ist mit dem neuen Projekt schon zu 95% durch und geht fast in die Inbetriebnahme. Dieser neue Autmatisierer ist auch mein Wunschkandidat gewesen, da ich dort gelernt habe. Dort habe ich noch die meisten Chancen später gute und offenen Support zu bekommen. Da sich aber dieser Automatisierer auch nicht mit dem Maschinenbauer (der ihm jetzt ja auch diesesn Nachbesserungsauftrag auf Stundenbasis bezahlt) dauerhaft verderben will, gibt es dort die klare Richtlinie, nur das Automatisiserungsprojekt zu lösen UND KEINEN DEUT MEHR.


Ich wüsste nur gerne, was man für die Elektrik der Anlage zumindest in Händen halten sollte. Was gemacht werden müsste, welche Gutachter man einschalten könnte/sollte/müsste. Was die Minimalpflichten sind, um diese Anlage als Betreiber zu übernehmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2010)

Ich würde mich vlt. mal an den TÜV wenden, für das Gutachten.


----------



## mitchih (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

da du ja anscheindend keinen Schaltplan hast, wird dir wohl nicht viel übrig bleiben wie das ganze händisch nachzuvollziehen. 
Aus deinen Ausführungen ersehe ich das es wohl nicht in Frage kommt den Schaltschrank neu zu bauen. 

Alternativ nen neuen Schrank soweit wie möglich vorverdrahten und dann z.B. FU`s und SPS beim Stillstand umbauen. 

Ich würde auf die Sicherheitsbewertung der Anlage einschließlich der Berechnung bestehen. Und auf den bisherigen Schaltplan zum weiterbearbeiten. Vielleicht passt je wenigstens nen bischen. Ich Sag mal so Lastkreise hat man ja schnell nachvollzogen. Oder passen die auch nicht.

Programm hast du ja und die E/A Belegung auch, das ist dann ja schon mal 25% ;-)

Aber was machst du mit deinen falsch abgesicherten Leitungen?? Da besteht sicher handlungsbedarf. 

Naja und Zeit solltest du dann jede Menge haben.

Aber ich kenne solche Anlagen, da wird die günstigste Variante gekauft, und kostet nachher das 10 fache vom teuersten Angebot. Einige Leute lernen es halt nicht. 

Die einschlägigen VDE Vorschriften sollten natürlich erfüllt sein, ansonsten die Elektrotechnik besser in die Tonne.


----------



## McNugget (24 Juni 2010)

Danke mitchih.

Ich glaube, ein wenig kann man den maschinenbauer noch in die Pflicht nehmen.

Daher zielte meine Frage mehr darauf ab, was ich in dieser verfahrenen Situation noch verlangen sollte:

- korrekter Schaltplan, am besten als weiterbearbeitbare Datei
- Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung
- Unterschrift, dass alles nach aktueller VDE ist und bei Problemen die Haftung beim Errichter liegt

Was kann/sollte/müsste ich verlangen?


----------



## jabba (24 Juni 2010)

Er muß alles liefern was in der 60204 steht:

- Stromlaufpläne
- Anleitungen
- Stückliste
- Schutzmaßnahmen

- Kennzeichnung aller Bauteile auch nach EN

Und es muß mit der Anlage übereinstimmen. Ohne dies ist die Anlage nicht nach EN60204, ohne En60204 ist diese nicht nach den Richtlinien CE-Konform.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2010)

Verlangen würde ich alles, aber so wie du die Anlage beschrieben hast
wird dir das nicht viel bringen. Der Plan wird doch niemals zur Anlage 
passen.

Wenn du jetzt selber daran oder ein dritter an der Anlage herumschraubst,
würde ich das auch als äußerst ungünstig betrachten. So kann sich der 
Lieferant immer mehr aus die pflicht stehlen. Lasst den Lieferant so lange
antanzen bis wirklich alles in Ordnung ist. Holt euch Rechtlichen Rat ein
und lasst euch ein Gutachten erstellen.

Wenn du jetzt die Anlage in Ordnung bringen möchtest nach welchen
Kriterium möchtest du das machen, es reicht ja nicht aus das die Anlage
läuft. Du musst das Ding ja nach den geltdenden Vorschriften in Ordnung
bringen. Dazu hört z.b. eine Gefahrenanalyse mit entsprechender aus-
führung der Sicherheitstechnik, Betriebsanleitung, Schaltplan, der Um-
bau, Messen usw. Bist du sicher das du diese Aufgabe stemmen kannst?


----------



## McNugget (25 Juni 2010)

@jabba: Vielen Dank. Das war mal eine gute und brauchbare Info.

@helmut: Da bin ich nicht sicher, aber ich möchte zumindest mal wissen, worauf ich mich beziehen kann. Leider ist die Praxis oft nicht dem entsprechend, wie man es sich wünschen würde.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2010)

McNugget schrieb:


> ... Wir haben eine neue Anlage bekommen, diese Anlage wurde in Kooperation mit uns auf unsere Anforderungen hin von einem Maschinenbauer entwickelt.
> 
> Der Maschinenbauer hat für den Schaltschrank und die Steuerung den güstigsten Subunternehmer aus dem europäischen Ausland beauftragt, der wohl wegen Überforderung, während der Inbetriebnahmephase stiften gegangen ist.


 
Hallo mac,
ich beziehe mich noch mal auf diese Aussagen in dem 1. Beitrag.
Wie ist denn die vertragliche Grundlage zwischen euch und dem Maschinenbauer betreffs der Aufgabenstellung und dem Lieferumfang ?
Nur dadurch, dass der Sub vom Zulieferer weg ist ist der Zulieferer noch nicht aus seiner Verantwortung/Verpflichtung raus ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2010)

ich bin auch der Auffassung, das man den Auftragnehmer sehr schnell
nachweisen kann das diese Maschine nicht CE Konform ist, somit ist er 
in der Pflicht. Deshalb mein Tip mit dem Sachverständigen und Rechtsanwalt. So werden dann auch schnell Formfehler vermieden die 
sich später schnell zum Nachteil werden können.


----------



## McNugget (25 Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr zwei.

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Es ist aber leider schon so, dass seitens Kunden Schlosser an der Anlage Veränderungen vorgenommen habe.

Damit wird das Ganze sehr undurchsichtig. Und die Beweislage ist mal wieder zum K****. (Ja, ich weiss: extrem Sch*** aber es ist passiert.)

Sonst wäre gar nichts seitens des MB passiert und die Produktion hätte noch massiver gestanden. Das hat dann irgendwann zur Folge, dass man aus dem Geschäft ist, und dann braucht man sich auch nicht mehr vor Gericht zu "verlustieren".
Üblicherweise gilt ja: auf hoher See und vor Gericht befindet man sich in Gottes Hand.

Und angesichts dessen, und der Aussicht, höchstens mit viel Gutachteraufwand einen miesen Vergleich erreichen zu können, wird jetzt weiter dran rumgemurkst.

:sb5:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2010)

Du hast ja auch geschrieben, das die Kosten schon höher sind wie die
Maschine selber. Kannst du nicht einfach mal eine "Milchmädchen-
Rechnung" machen, wie groß der Aufwand ist die Anlage neu aufzuziehen
d.h. neuer Schaltplan, Neuer Schrank, neue Verkabelung und neu IBN.
Vielleicht ist das Preiswerter wie das ganze "Rumgemurkse". Hier im Forum
gibt es viele die dieses mit Sicherheit gut für euch erledigen könnten, ich
nenne jetzt mal nur eine Fa. http://www.uhltronix.com/

Du überzeugst deinen Chef und los geht es.....


----------



## sailor (27 Juni 2010)

Hallo. 
Die Chaos-Truppe muss doch auch einen Versicherer haben. An den würde ich mich mal wenden und dem die Situation schildern und evtl. mit Konsequenzen drohen. Die Versicherung muß er eigentlich haben, weil er sonst gar nicht arbeiten darf, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 
Da ja Dein Betrieb Schaden hat, würde ich auch die eigene Betriebshaftpflicht kontaktieren. Vielleicht ist es ja die gleiche .
Da muss doch der eine oder andere EURO rausspringen, um die Kiste sauber abzuschließen.
Gruß
Sailor


----------

